

About.me - reserve your name now - alfredp
http://about.me/

======
chmike
This is a good domain name, better than facebook. But the real goal of the
service is not clear.

Why metering activity on about.me ? Is this something people want ? How many ?
How much do they want it ? What for ?

What is the added value of your site compared to all other similar services we
have today on the web ? It should be (made) obvious, otherwise people won't
spend the time to check.

~~~
ElbertF
It reminds of <http://chi.mp> and <http://www.nic.tel>, neither seem to have
taken off.

------
ddoonie
I think it is quite interesting. You have a dashboard to monitor/control your
online presence. I've done this for a while with my own website, but they are
bringing it to the general public.

I'd be curious to know what their business model would be though. I can see
that they will be aggregating more user data as they can associate all your
online profiles with your one persona now.

------
mikemol
Meh. I got my vanity domain back with FreeYourID. first.last.name. :)

------
zacharyz
How is this different from flavors.me?

------
johnconroy
I can see this working. LinkedIn isn't for everyone. Signed up.

